# I've gained recently and have bought a swimming costume



## shazz2602 (Oct 16, 2008)

Recently I have gained quite a bit of weight and i have decided to go swimming which to me is scary not because of the whole swimming thing, I love swimming well i did when i was a child. My scary thing is the whole do i look crap in my cossie and will i scare people? Also going swimming with normal people! 
But do you think i should loose or just tone up?
Any way here are some pics of me in my cossie so you can see if i am scary! 

View attachment DSC01149-1-1-1[1].jpg


View attachment DSC01150-1-1[1].jpg


----------



## Shosh (Oct 16, 2008)

Well I think you look pretty in your cossie. It is a nice bathing suit. By being worried about swimming with " Normal" people, do you mean thin people?
We are not abnormal. We just weigh more.

You will be fine. Just love who you are, as you are.


----------



## Haunted (Oct 16, 2008)

you look great, and no matter what someone is going to make you feel like the disprove somehow. I'v had mothers pull there children closer when I walk by because I'm a long haired tattooed biker

Try not to worry what others think people can be cruel but if you show confidence then your a step in the right directio

Have fun swimming and remember there are probably going to be a couple Fa's there wishing they had the balls to come and say hi that are shy too.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 16, 2008)

You look great Shazz! Id love to take swimming lessons, but I have some burns on my legs where my ex dropped a chip pan of hot oil and it went on me (typical lol) Id be more wary of that than being big, you go and rock out that cossi!


----------



## Russell Williams (Oct 16, 2008)

If you live nearby I would be proud to go swimming with you and my big beautiful wife in whatever pool you're planning to go to. I know it is wrong to want to gloat but, if I was able to go to a pool with my wife and you I would think of all of the envious men at the pool who would be saying to themselves, "How does he get to be with not just one but two beautiful, beautiful women?"

Yours Truly,

Russell Williams


----------



## bigirlover (Oct 16, 2008)

You look absolutely stunning!  Have fun swimming.

May I ask was the 'cause of the weight gain? Just a curious FA.


----------



## tioobs (Oct 16, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> Recently I have gained quite a bit of weight and i have decided to go swimming which to me is scary not because of the whole swimming thing, I love swimming well i did when i was a child. My scary thing is the whole do i look crap in my cossie and will i scare people? Also going swimming with normal people!
> But do you think i should loose or just tone up?
> Any way here are some pics of me in my cossie so you can see if i am scary!


All your nice body is made of curves... I like that. Don't be scary and smile


----------



## JMNYC (Oct 16, 2008)

Ma'am---

Aside from a few people obsessed with people's exteriors, which is inevitably more to do with them than you, I think you will find no one really cares, and most are thinking mostly of themselves anyway. 

You look fine, in other words.


----------



## GordoNegro (Oct 16, 2008)

Spectacular photo indeed.
Though from past experience, knowing no one else can make you feel beautiful especially when compared to your inner thoughts.
If you still feel the need to tone etc., there is still time to do so and flaunt once more.


----------



## Melian (Oct 16, 2008)

JMNYC said:


> Ma'am---
> 
> Aside from a few people obsessed with people's exteriors, which is inevitably more to do with them than you, I think you will find no one really cares, and most are thinking mostly of themselves anyway.
> 
> You look fine, in other words.



Agreed. Most people at a pool or beach are focussed on their own swimming and don't really bother gawking at what others are wearing. 

That being said, you look awesome, so it doesn't matter either way!


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 16, 2008)

bigirlover said:


> You look absolutely stunning!  Have fun swimming.
> 
> May I ask was the 'cause of the weight gain? Just a curious FA.





Really i don't know why i put weight on i guess it just crept on like it has been most of my life!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Oct 16, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> But do you think i should loose or just tone up?
> Any way here are some pics of me in my cossie so you can see if i am scary!


you are in no way scary. you are beautiful and lovely just as you are.
:happy:


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 16, 2008)

If you're looking to lose or tone up or, really, none of the above, swimming can't hurt in the least.  it's a good way to stay active.

You want to go swimming, so go swimming. Anybody who takes issue with that can just deal with it. You look beautiful in your swimsuit, you want to go swimming, so go swimming.


----------



## lovebbws13 (Oct 16, 2008)

I vote to get rid of that one and get a bikini. I don't know... I just like big girls in small things.


----------



## nabz28ss (Oct 16, 2008)

I think you look very good in your cossie & you should go enjoy your swimming. Ignore those who would ruin your good time. There is always gonna be one ignorant person who has something to say, but it shows severly just how small & insignificant they are. And whats you stand tall to them, they go crawling back into their lil hole looking like a fool. Go & enjoy yourself & show that happy face.


----------



## zbot19 (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow i think you look absoultely amazing and adorable. very Beautiful and very sexy. i would say if you want to loose for yourself then go for it, but if you are worried about swimming with others and how their reactions will be you need to know for every spectator that may think or comment there is usually 3-6 people that are very very attracted to you and your size and would love to comment on how amazing it is to have such confidence and self esteem within you. you look incredible and thank you for sharing the pictures  i say don't worry to much about what other's think, think about how you feel about yourself and if you love yourself then that is all that matters and that happiness and confidence will definitely outshine anything!


----------



## ba216 (Oct 16, 2008)

hey i think you look so beautiful in that costume, go show off your wonderful curves girl!


----------



## Maverick14120 (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice swim suit you look very pretty in it. Don't worry about the other people either just go and have fun.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 16, 2008)

*Oh wow. *

You have a gorgeous figure, and a heart-breaker face.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Oct 16, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> Recently I have gained quite a bit of weight and i have decided to go swimming which to me is scary not because of the whole swimming thing, I love swimming well i did when i was a child. My scary thing is the whole do i look crap in my cossie and will i scare people? Also going swimming with normal people!
> But do you think i should loose or just tone up?
> Any way here are some pics of me in my cossie so you can see if i am scary!



Shazz - You're quite lovely as you are. You would be stunning if you would accessorize that costume with a big smile, like the one you have in your profile. That mischievous face of yours is perfect for teasing out lotsa Halloween treats. And if you want to come Trick 'r Treating at our house, I'll swap you lotsa candy for lotsa hugs.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 16, 2008)

You're already a beautiful woman, Shazz.

Swimming is wonderful exercise for anyone, you look damn good in your swim suit...now go and have some fun!

If anyone looks, who cares?


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## johnnny2005 (Oct 16, 2008)

You look great Shazz..i wouldnt mind u saving me..put it that way!


----------



## Bigbud1 (Oct 16, 2008)

You look gorgeous my dear. If anyone thinks otherwise, they have bad eyesight!


----------



## ktmcts (Oct 16, 2008)

I think you look fabulous.


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 17, 2008)

Awww thanks guys xxx


----------



## Roy C. (Oct 17, 2008)

Shazz, 
You look great, you suit looks fantastic! It seems like there will always be someone out there that will make a size comment, I am sure you have heard them before. There are also those who while admire you for getting back into swimming, there are many out there also, mostly silent. You will most likely help some other big folks that may feel the same way you do, and seeing you will help them get out there too!!!


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 17, 2008)

You actually carry it very well, it looks great on you


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 18, 2008)

I think you look great! Thumbs up!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 18, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> Recently I have gained quite a bit of weight and i have decided to go swimming which to me is scary not because of the whole swimming thing, I love swimming well i did when i was a child. My scary thing is the whole do i look crap in my cossie and will i scare people? Also going swimming with normal people!
> But do you think i should loose or just tone up?
> Any way here are some pics of me in my cossie so you can see if i am scary!




Shazz i love that costume, you really suit that style and those colours. Is that one of the Sanctuarie costumes? I ask because I liked the style of those costumes so much I was tempted to buy one and wear it as a top! Is there any support in the bust part? I have big boobs and would need some support there.


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Shazz i love that costume, you really suit that style and those colours. Is that one of the Sanctuarie costumes? I ask because I liked the style of those costumes so much I was tempted to buy one and wear it as a top! Is there any support in the bust part? I have big boobs and would need some support there.



Hi its from curvy diva i'm not sure who exactly made it though, it doesn't have a bust support i'm sorry to say it would of been better with one but i guess they do make them to suit all size bodys.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 18, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> Hi its from curvy diva i'm not sure who exactly made it though, it doesn't have a bust support i'm sorry to say it would of been better with one but i guess they do make them to suit all size bodys.



Thanks Shazz, I better give it a miss then. Best of luck with your swimming, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## davoid23 (Oct 25, 2008)

:smitten: *faints*


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Oct 26, 2008)

Shazz you look wonderfull, don't feel awkward--you are indeed beautiful!


----------



## ecortez766 (Oct 27, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> Recently I have gained quite a bit of weight and i have decided to go swimming which to me is scary not because of the whole swimming thing, I love swimming well i did when i was a child. My scary thing is the whole do i look crap in my cossie and will i scare people? Also going swimming with normal people!
> But do you think i should loose or just tone up?
> Any way here are some pics of me in my cossie so you can see if i am scary!


Well from what I see. You look very sexy. I would love to see more pics of you in that swimming suit, with you smiling more. You are sizzling and you make my heart pound


----------

